# Any beetles close to GF?



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Does anyone know of somebody that has the dermestid beetles for cleaning skulls near Grand Forks? I have a set of locked buck skulls that I came across 3 weeks ago and want to have them skull mounted. They are good sized deer so the person would have to have a pretty large tank. Thanks.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

www.dakotaskulls.com out Minot does a great job and was offering a pickup service around the state, not sure if Greg is picking up in the Grand Forks area anymore this year? PM sent.


----------



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

Outdoor Addictions Taxidermy in Crookston could get them done for you, Nick Genereux (218-280-3401), he has a bug guy


----------

